# Wild Grapes



## JWMINNESOTA

Found a bunch of wild grapes around, varying from very ripe to maybe in a week or so, soooo, I picked a bushel or so of the very ripe one, always heard they don't make the best of wine, but, they make a great jelly!









Seemed a little out of place on the Ole fermenting table, but after tasting today, it was worth the sacrifice of space








Wife liked it,I was lucky to get a shot before it was all gone, although she thought I was pulling a fast one on her, and giving her store jelly..




Anyone tried wine out of wild grapes? There are plenty around, I might try a batch, still haven't decided.


----------



## Wade E

Love to see someone not letting anything go to waste and liking it on top of it!



I would try to make a batch out of it if it were around my house. Cant seem to find any wild grapes around here.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## swillologist

I have a recipe JW. When I was a kid people made wine out of them. Can't tell you if it was any good though. It doesn't take very many grapes per gallon.


----------



## grapeman

JW you can make wine out of the wild grapes. BUT... it's sort of like making wine out of regular cultivated grapes. There are as many wild varieties out there as there are cultivated ones. How do you know which ones are best? When you find some and they look good, taste some. How's the sweetness? How's the taste? If both are good and not to sour, go for it. Start with gallon batches so if it doesn't turn out good, no problem. Note where you get the grapes and if it turns out good in a couple years, make a bigger batch. 


I found one variety last year that was very similar to Leon Millot, but more acid. I cut it some and ended up using Calcium Carbonate on it and sweetened a little in the end and it turned out very interesting.


As a starting point figure about 4 to 6 pounds per gallon(a lot less than with regular wine grapes).


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Appleman, that was one of the first things I noticed, don't know if you can tell by the picture, but the jars on the right are lighter, redder, than the dark jars on the left. The darker jelly grapes were sweeter, if that make rhyme or reason. Both were picked in different areas. I decided to try a gallon batch with the sweeter grapes,did have to adjust acid down a bit, but took very little sugar to get sg to 1.095 (slightly less than 2 lbs.)Pitched yeast yesterday, going good today when I got home.Approx 4 lbs grapes.




Nothing ventured nothing gained I suppose, but think I will stock up on these just in case!


----------



## grapeman

That sure looks good! I hope you marked the vines somehow so if they turn out really good you can get some more next year. Maybe you could take some cuttings and get some going if they turn out really good. Nice find!


----------



## jobe05

JW, you are so lucky! 

Along the Erie Canal in NY where I'm from, there were always wild grapes growing all over the place. I would go for long walks along the canal just to pick them grapes. That was before I got into wine making, but I did make a lot of jelly out of them and they had the best grape flavor (true "grape" flavor), and made great jelly. I couldn't imagine what a wine would taste like.

I didn't sign up for winestock yet because I was going to go to NY for my 30th class reunion. As much as it would have been nice to see how well, or not so well everyone aged, I would really be going to get a load of those grapes. But not knowing when they would be ripe, We didn't make the arrangements to go there either, now I wished we had.........

Keep those pics coming........ and keep us posted.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I'll set aside a bottle just for you.


----------



## NorthernWinos

That wine looks great and bet it smells awesome.

Hope you pick more grapes. feeze them and make more wine later....


----------



## jobe05

JW: If you set aside a bottle for me, Pick 6 bottles of anything I've got and it's yours! Seriously 

Edit: And if I don't have it.......... I'll Make it!

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Surprise me, When this is done, I will send you one.


----------



## jobe05

Thanks JW, That means a lot to me, thank you very much.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Day three of the Wild Jobe Wine, smells incredible, if it taste half as good as the smell, it will be a do again wine.




Racked the first ever choke cherry, also smells really good. More of these yet to be harvested,maybe tonight or tomorrow weather permitting.




Racked Plum this A.M. also, don't know what to make of this one yet, going to be a "time will tell" batch.




Finally, racked the two gallons of Blackberry, had to get the Ole' marbles sanitized for the second one, get her topped up!
Now to contemplate whether grapes, Choke Cherry's, or Apples that were offered from a friend in neighboring town. So much to do, so few days off to do it!


----------



## jobe05

"Wild Jobe Wine"

How humbling is that.........

Looks awesome, I can smell it from here........... sigh........

All the wines look great in their different stage og growth. 

Isn't it exciting being able to get all the free wine making ingredients? I hope you have a big enough freezer! I love the sight of a full freezer, full carboys even better.


----------



## Wade E

And full wine racks, the best! JWM, one of the best wines I ever made
was a scratch batch that I almost dumped down the drain at bottling
time cause it was NASTY! Give it time and it will come around, may need
a little sweetening to bring out thr true flavor though.


----------



## Waldo

Looking mighty fine there JW


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Think maybe today was the last foray out to get wild grapes, hot and muggy, and fingernails will be purple until October I think...So , figured a three gallon batch, freeze the rest. SG at 1.85, think I will leave her there and try Cote Des Blancs on this one. Everything ready,pitch yeast tomorrow. Working all weekend, time enough to decide whether or not to forage more fruits or call it a season with whats in the freezer. Knowing me, I'll be back out there Monday.



Kinda looks like a Wade sneeze at top of pic



its just a bubble.


----------



## Wade E

JWM!




Looks great, If you have never used Cotes Des Blanc, be aware it works
well and every time for me but usually takes 2-3 days to get started
for some reason. I hope your starting SG was 1.085 and not 1.85!


----------



## jobe05

Looks great JW, and a great choice of yeast if ya ask me.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

wade said:


> JWM!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great, If you have never used Cotes Des Blanc, be aware it works well and every time for me but usually takes 2-3 days to get started for some reason. I hope your starting SG was 1.085 and not 1.85!





That dang ol 0 don't always wanna work, first my "e" was sticking, so I typed like you and meeeee...now the 0 don't want to cooperate, y'all haffta read between the lines until I get a new keyboard






Ant Duh spellin checksher donst werk ont nombers!*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## grapeman

So let me get this straight now, BOTH 0's quit working at the same time? I guess you do need a new keyboard! I just can't type wll anymore. Ny fingers cramp up and a lot of times so does the brain


----------



## Wade E

We noticed in that post!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Oy, there's two 0's ya say.....its worse than I first thought


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

The WWJD (What Would Jobe Drink) was racked to glass today, still looking and smelling pretty good. 






24 hours after pitching the Cotes Des Blancs and we're sizzling away nicely on the three gal batch.



*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Nice color JW....I can smell it from here.


I tasted some of my Valiant grapes today...they are almost all purple now.......actually were much sweeter than I thought they would be.
Now I have to figure out how to use the Refractometer.


I don't have any distilled water...I do have water in the dehummidifier....Does anyone know if that wateris like distilled water so I can calibrate my Refracrtometer..????


----------



## Wade E

Dont know the answer to the humidifier water but would like to as I too
have a humidifier. Have never seen the Cotes Des Blanc yeast work that
ast, did you do a starter or rehydrate it? Must looks awesome!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I would try it NW and when you do have a chance to use distilled , calibrate it again. Chances are it wont be that far off. At work we use distilled or R.O. water, both work fine for this purpose, at any rate, just one time comparison would tell you if your available water is good enough.


Wade, I did rehydrate the yeast prior to pitching, something I usually don't do but from your comments thought I would go that route. Fermentation started like clockwork.*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## Wade E

Gld to hear that!


----------



## Waldo

Looking mighty good jw


----------



## jobe05

Both batches look really good JW








They look full bodied with awesome color.


----------



## PeterZ

As long as the catch bucket is clean, then dehumidifier water is pretty much distilled.


----------



## Wade E

Thanks Peter!


----------



## NorthernWinos

PeterZ said:


> As long as the catch bucket is clean, then dehumidifier water is pretty much distilled.




Thanks Peter...I thought that was distilled water....now I have to clean the tray and wait for some fresh water......We just let the trayover-flow into the floor drain...



*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Found this link NW, just so no assumptions are made, Don't drink it!









http://www.growingedge.com/community/archive/read.php3?c=ED&amp;q=1205







Now why haven't I been using it on the house plants? Think I'll start.*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## Wade E

Great info JWM, I have no need for using distilled water but much the less like the knowledge.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

swillologist said:


> I have a recipe JW. When I was a kid people made wine out of them. Can't tell you if it was any good though. It doesn't take very many grapes per gallon.




Id love to see your recipe Swill, compare to what I did here, and of course I have plenty in the freezer to try more.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Racked the wild wine with Cotes De Blancs, definitely a different smell than the first batch I put together using Montrachet.




It is still chugging along, WWJD looking good!




Chokecherry is in final stage of fermentation, be degassing and clearing soon.


----------



## Wade E

They all look awesome and theres a lot of marbles in that carboy back there.


----------



## Joanie

Wade, I think those are bottle caps!


----------



## Wade E

Joan, I think bottle caps would float and those marbles are there to reduce topping off!


----------



## swillologist

Sent you a PM JW.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Yes, they are marbles. I dont have a stopper small enough for a wine bottle, and im not wasting a drop or adding water!







Got the pm, thanks Swill!*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## Waldo

Mighty fine looking wines podner


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Fermentation done on the WWJD 1st batch, looks like its going to be a full bodied wine if nothing else. Looking forward to giving it a try.




Secondary still plugging along on the Cotes batch, truly different color than the first batch, different area grapes were harvested from.




Full carboys lead to adventures elsewhere, pickled some zucchini last night, never tried this either, what an adventure. Strawberry jelly and canning tomato's today, hopefully a break from the rain long enough gather a few wine ingredients today.


----------



## Wade E

Never tried pickled zucchini, sounds very good though. Wines are looking good.


----------



## PolishWineP

JW, meet me at the MN/SD border when I drive to Texas for WineStock and I'll pick up your wines for the contest and a jar or 2 of pickles for snacking on in the car on the way down there. Those look great!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Got some tomatos and strawberry jam done today, think im getting hooked on the canning thing now...




It either gets fermented or canned



Have to round up more jars, kinda like mini carboys.


----------



## grapeman

You gotta put it away now to have for winter use! Cindy made 3 batches of 14 day pickles this year(about 50 pints). She added hot pepper to one batch-really changes the flavors.
We have about 60 quarts of tomatoes put up so far, about another 60 to go. Then we can do Salsa and spaghetti sauce. I need to start freezing peppers and dehydrating hot peppers. Probably should freeze a couple bushels of corn. I think my little brother can spare some- he told me today he has about 50,000 ears ready right now- and he only picks it for less than a week before moving to new fields. Anybody make sweetcorn wine? Lots of sugar there. I wonder what the brix runs?


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looking good JW....guess you'll be eating good this winter.


As for us....with another drought this summer it's going to be 'ketchup sandwiches' and 'wiener water soup' again all winter.


----------



## Wade E

Those look good JWM, Makes me wish I had the land for a garden or enough sunlight to use the existing land I have but my neighbor owns the land behind my house and doesnt want me to cut down any trees as they give shade to most of my back yard all day long.


----------



## jobe05

Can goods look good! I wish I could do that, I would love to do up a few different pints of stuff, Just to say I did it!

Wines Look Awesome! Very rich in color, I can smell it from here.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

So after a long weekend of work, I get home this A.M. and started making a batch of apple butter, hey , its the midwest, eat apples!




Checked on the Wild Wine, it has cleared nicely, looking and smelling great, Hope it taste as good as it looks, no , I havent tried it



but I did make a few labels this morning too...


----------



## jobe05

I gotta admit, thats the coolest label I have ever seen!











I am humbled......... and honored............... and thirsty! I truly can't wait for this one.


----------



## Wade E

Cool label JWM! Apple butter is awesome.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Be bottling a gal of the wild grape wine this week, it has been sitting on oak for two weeks, see what that does. Think I will let one of the gallons bulk age a couple more months




The three gal batch with Cotes De Blanc is oaking as well, I'll let this bulk until I get something in that needs the three gal carboy...im thinking Port



just need to decide which one.




The Choke Cherry came out way above expectations, Think it will bulk a few months also, topped her up with a bottle of Blackberry...just because.



Started yet another small batch of wild grape wine, from yet another area, think the first batch had the best tasting grapes, I will for sure be visiting that site again next year.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Got one batch of the Wild Wine in bottles, maybe by end of the week I'll get the Cotes de Blancs batch bottled too. This one I back sweetened a little, taste pretty good, wife wanted to drink the half bottle left over right now


----------



## Wade E

Love the color of that wine JWM!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

The taste is so familiar to me I thought about it, then realized there is a wine made here I have had a few times that it reminds me of. I went to there site and found theres is made from Frontenac and Wild Grapes! Its last on this list, the "Ruby Minnesota", a dessert wine.
http://www.northernvineyards.com/Wine_List.html


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I got the second batch bottled, also used Montrachet on this one.




The batch I used Cotes de Blanc may get a few bottles this week, could anytime..just hard to not let her sit right where she's at!




Even though I'm leaning toward a Port, so I will need this 3 gal carboy.


----------



## Wade E

The color is just so awesome on that wine JWM. If their prices go up on their Desert wine we'll know why!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Got the three gal Cote batch in bottles, finally , for first time in awhile, I have some free carboys



Just have to decide if I leave the frozen fruits in the freezer and order a few kits Ive had my Eye on or not








Did a couple special bottles wife wanted for gifts, what...me say no?


----------



## Steve

The labels look great, I need to work on my label making skills...


----------



## Wade E

Great job with the wine and the labels and Im sure what ever you decide to make will turn out great.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

O.K., Jobe left to right, batch 1,2,3.



I think my description to you was most confusing. Thanks for the complement on the labels guys, but I got be honest, I'm the worst label maker on the forum. I only compensate by my ability to copy, paste , and print



There are some great label makers here though, and I have found they are more than happy to design you a label if wanted Steve, don't be afraid to ask them.


----------



## jobe05

I got what you said, and I like your labels! Some of us, ok....... me....... spend to much time on some of my labels and when finished they look very congested with pictures and lines and stuff, but nothing about the wine inside. I love the way Ramona finds a way to make great looking labels and still finds room to offer a description of the contents. Lately I have gotten into a bad habit of buying the wet and stick labels with the wine name on them and just writing the date on the bottle with a marker (as you will see tomorrow).


----------



## Wade E

Say it isnt so Jobe!


----------



## jobe05

Yes.... it's sad but true..........





Hi...... My name is John and I use preprinted stick on labels.............

Time has been my worst enemy lately. Off topic: With one of my offices flooded out and uninhabitable, we had to move out and store most of the furnishings etc n my other 2 branch offices, which are each 80 miles from the Winston Office, in opposite directions. I have found another building in WS to purchase. My purchase offer had a 45 day discovery period then 15 days till close. This Friday is the last of the 45 days. Everything was going well till this week when during our final inspections of the building, the A/C died, the furnace (not that we need it now) has a cracked heat exchanger, the exhaust fans in the shop building blew up and the air compressor developed a sever oil leak and blew the pistons....................... Now I am at a standstill............. All this and still driving 170 extra miles each day to and from an office in order to get my 12 hours a day worth of work done................ I have learned to deligate very well. So with all thats going on at work, home life has been just as hectic. So the past couple of weekends my wife and I have said to heck with everything and have escaped to far away place "ALONE", no kids, no worries. The first week we went to Va, just for a long drive up to Lynchburg, down 221 through the mountains to Hillsville then home, with many many stops along the way. This past weekend we went to Myrtle Beach for a weekend of sun and sand (and a few drinks)................. Now we are thinking about Saturday ????..... meanwhile the dogs are looking at me wondering when I'm going to go out and mow the lawn so they can play in the yard again.........



I say who cares!!!


----------



## Wade E

All is forgiven buddy. Sorry to hear of, well I dont know where to start there John, man thats a bummer. But ts all a good excuse to get the heck outta there with the miss's. What about your yard fruits how they doing , I know you really bent over backwards this Spring to keep them comfy.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Received a care package from NC today, Is in return for sending out a few of the wild grape wines I just made...Talk about being overwhelmed...and to received this quality from an experienced member is well, intimidating to say the least. Hope my little humble wild grapes can come close to living up to all this!


----------



## jobe05

Glad this package made it, I don't think the board is aware that I sent out a similar package a couple of weeks ago, and never made it, "ALL" Six bottles somehow got broke in a well packaged box (one of Georges boxes actually).

Glad you like it but you got a couple of things wrong.......... Experienced?????? Not! Only been a couple of years for me almost 3 now I guess, but still learning tons of valuable stuff. Second, your wild grape wine will be equal to or better than anything I have on the rack right now.

I can't believe I forgot to add a Scuppernong with that shipment, but as promised, I'll get one out to you. If you like sweeter wines, you'll enjoy it a lot.

The Strawberry wine is from the Mosti Mondale, all juice kit that George said was good. I have not tried it yet so I'll let you be the judge on it for us. 

And I would hide that Blackberry Port or Wade and Waldo is going to be showing up in the middle of the night.

The Amarone is 2 years old and is not my cup of tea, although it's getting better, it's very ............. I don't know, off flavor for me. A freind of mine who is a red drinker and is familiar with Amarone said it was good, so again, you be the judge. Enjoy, and glad this box made it.


----------



## Wade E

UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, Blackberry Port, Im on the road right now and will be there soon Jobe!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

With temps running 20* below the norm, freezing or below predicted by morning I made one last foray to get a few of them wild grapes, figured I would share one of the spots with yall...





The ride is about 30 minutes away, then a drive around the hay field a friend from work farms....






You come to a huge plant that reaches the sky...kind of in the shape of an old windmill, trunk is huge on this one, I know its over 30 years old, friend says its been there as long as he can remember...




Closer inspection confirms...there actually is an old wind mill under that old vine



Reckon it hasn't worked in a few decades, wonder if the vines were gone could it still stand, easy to climb up, kind makes you feel like Jack and his Bean Stalk. One other good thing about this spot, theres always a big smile waiting for you on your way in or out.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Those look like they were maybe cultivated...Are you sure they are wild grapes...or...maybe....Valiant or Beta????? They are a cross with a wild grape and have been around for a very long time.


Could you show us a cluster? We have wild grapes growing here out in the woods....they have tiny little berries on tiny clusters.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Wish I would of seen your post before I cleaned them all NW. They are tiny little berries, on tiny little clusters...same as the other spots I get them from. I have no doubt they are a wild grape, wish I would of saved a cluster or two to show pics. 






If I make it out that way this weekend I will get some close ups of fruit on the vine.*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I got a call at work yesterday, seems my friends sister wanted some grapes to make jelly, not expecting much this late I met up with them after work to go take a look, and see if anything worth picking. We did have to look close, many were affected by the few days of frost last week, but , and to my surprise, we did find a lot that were still good, so of course, I got a few grocery bags full



. Didn't have camera with me, but I did manage to remember NW wanting to see them, so I dug out of freezer today. 




Figured maybe a quarter could give better idea of how small these are so...








And of course, what I see at this spot everytime....



*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## NorthernWinos

Boy, they are tiny aren't they...takes many to make a gallon of wine or a batch of jelly for that matter....


----------



## grapeman

Those do make an excellent jelly don't they. It doesn't take a lot and the color is super. Sometimes if my Concord turns out a little light in color because they didn't ripen completely I will add a few pounds in a bunch and give it a deeper color. Now that I have more grapes, I don't fool with them much anymore. There tends to be a lot of variation in the taste, seetness or total sourness. They do have a ton of tannins around here also. It will make your mouth turn inside out with some of them. Glad you found some good ones there. I got a bunch from my wife's brother last year that are more like a vinifera than a wild grape and made a pretty good wine. I finished it off sweet to offset the tartness, but it has a really unique flavor to it I have never had before. If this batch ages good, I am thinking of propagating the vine. They are at least as large as a Leon Millot bunch-maybe bigger and like yours grew 30 feet up a tree(in this case). No cultivated vine would ripen as many grapes as that vine does, so I can only imagine the sugar it would produce if it was held in check.
Anyway, all the wine and jellies, etc look great!


----------



## jobe05

If those are the same grapes that you made the Jelly with you sent me, they are AWESOME!! That is the best Jelly I have ever had, truly, it's very grape tasting and smooth. I haven't tried the wine yet, I have it in a cool dark place waiting to settle down a bit after that long journey. I'll give it a couple more weeks................


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I have one last batch of the wild grapes fermenting, this one smells really incredible. Used Lalvin K1V-1116 on this one, really vigorous ferment going on in there! Now I'm off to celebrate 23 years with my sweetheart, the reason I couldn't make Winestock...I'll try not to mention that to her today


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Got the last batch racked to glass, stab and clear here in the next week or so,then....well, thanks to Appleman for the "how to" and to George for the cultures, there will be yet one more



, have about 40 lbs of grapes in the freezer, will try MLF on that one. No room for a vineyard, but Ma nature has been really friendly in sharing the bounty, think I'll go hug a tree today. Maybe wed start a zin/shiraz coming from George also.


----------



## NorthernWinos

That batch sure has a lot fermenting going on...What was the S.G. today when you racked it.
You sure got a lot of those wild grapes....awesome!!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Wish I could answer that, this probably goes under applemans embarrassing moments post, my hydrometer rolled off the table and broke...was like watching it in slow motion, I couldn't react




, been fermenting since 9/25, guessing and hoping its close, new hydrometer coming from LHBS soon. Must of landed just right when I think of how many times I have dropped it, and it survived. 


Also, friend at work has a steamer like you use NW, said I could use on the next batch ( WOW what a time saver THAT will be) would you steam on the stems, or take the time to remove them all? That is a very long tedious process on these tiny grapes.*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## NorthernWinos

I usually remove them from the stems. I did do a batch once with the stems, but that was before I started making wine and it was just a breakfast drink. 


I would think you would get lots of tanins, but they render down so quickly that I can't say for sure.*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## grapeman

I hope your batch behaves itself there JW! The two that foamed all over yesterday were down that farand still overflowed through the airlock. That head looks eerily similar to mine, only my juice looks black in the carboy with burgundy foam! I looks almost identiacal in color to the batch I made last year from wild grapes.


----------



## jobe05

That looks Great JW. My bottles are still sitting to settle out. This week however they go in the wine fridge for a week, then......... They are all mine! If they are anything like the Grape Jelly, it will be awesome! I love the jelly.

What would be a good food pairing? Did you finish it dry, or a little sweet?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Reading your post Jobe I would say you will be lucky to get food to go with the wine, there are both sweet and dry versions in what I sent, the label with your name on it is the sweet dessert style, the others dry.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Deja Vu all over again...this is the batch I will try MLF on, making it next to the Zin/Shiraz I got from George today, kind of following the same lines as far as oak, etc. Used Pasteur Red for the yeast, Heavy American oak in Primary. 








Then at the appropriate time, following Applemans instruction, and using culture from George, try a little MLF. Nothing like another grand experiment on a chilly fall day! Now to try and get the purple off my hands from destemming all those little grapes...maybe just wear my Vikings jersey and tell everyone its Purple Pride!



*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## grapeman

JW, put that in the refrigerater until almost time to use it. That's why it ships with the chill pack. You don't want it to get too vigorous and use it's food up until ready to use.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Its in the fridge Appleman, thanks.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Going like gangbusters this A.M. Best room freshener there is!


----------



## NorthernWinos

That really is fermenting nicely...I bet those really have a nice strong grapey smell.


I see an orange cap on a carboy....are you racking that one??? Or is there an airlock on one of those tubes???? Hope one tube isn't open to the air??? I am so paranoid...we are really loaded up with fruit flies up here and I am nervous about them....just overly curious.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

There is an airlock on there NW, never hurts to ask, makes me double check myself , and thats good.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Complete opposite of the Zin/Shiraz I have going, started same time, this is Grapes Gone Wild!


----------



## jobe05

MY LORD!!!!!





What did you do, feed that must some Beans????

I don't think I have ever seen such big bubbles.

What ratio of juice to water are you using, and what yeast did you use.

If you can keep it in the bucket, that looks awesome.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I guess I should of added a tsp beano...same as all others I've done except the yeast, using Pasteur Red.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Got 'er racked to glass today, looking forward to trying the MLF on this. Biggest challenge I have found on the wild grapes is getting the acid level just right, maybe this is the answer. Enough experiment's were done that hopefully next year I can get it right!


----------



## grapeman

I hope that puppy is about done fermenting or you could be in for one of my volcanos there. That's higher in the carboy than I had mine. It took them a few days to quiet down so I could bring them up to about where you are. That's a great color going on there. Hope it turns out great!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Started MLF yesterday, so now the wait for a couple of months to see what happens...In the meantime, The LAST



batch of wild grapes is proving to be some excitement...this A.M. when I got home from work I checked SG, I have a 3 gal batch, and two 1 gal batches, ready to go to glass....so...Hey, I'll mix em in a 5 gal carboy!



Well....woke up around noon, walked into wine making room and OY



, the walls were purple, all the surrounding carboys were purple, the floor was ...well, you get the idea, a volcano to say the least. So I'm scrubbin and cleaning before wife gets home, laughing and cussin' , in my hurry to stay out of trouble, didn't get a pic, You would see all purple. So, to try and remedy this short term ( I hope) situation, I put a blow off tube in a bucket of water, hopefully this calms down soon. May order more culture and do MLF on this as well, figure why not?












This will be the last of the Grand Experiments...No more grapes until next year, but its been fun!


----------



## Wade E

From the looks of that carboy you couldnt have lost much. You most likely had to much in there for a continuing fermentation and the extra O2 from racking just set it off. What was the SG at racking into that carboy?


----------



## jobe05

wade said:


> From the looks of that carboy you couldnt have lost much.



It's funny how that works.......... Takes 2 gallons of paint to paint that room............................

Takes 1/2 cup of wine to turn it purple.........................

Been there done that...........


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

MLF appears to be working, It was very light (as I was told it would be) almost unnoticeable. This A.M. there was a little juice up in the airlock and a head of foam. All seems to be progressing well.


----------



## grapeman

That's a pretty vigorous MLF going on in there. As it subsides a little, replace the airlock with a clean one.


----------



## swillologist

I have a question. How do you clean the air lock out after that happens? I have the three piece air locks. They are fairly easy to clean after somethinglike this happens. I am just curious.


----------



## grapeman

Just run water through it. A good stream of water will just flow right through it. Then follow up with some Na or K-Meta and you are good to go. They do make tiny airlock brushes also ifyou get set in mildew or mold, but I usually just toss them if they are bad.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Just got back from a weekend in Wisconsin, fun to go , glad to get back to check on the "kids" Started MLF on this last batch of the wilds, used a different culture for this one, we will see what happens I suppose.




Now to go through the catalog a few hundred times and get some kits ordered!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Little update on the wilds going through MLF, the first batch looks like its close to done, I'll let it sit for another month or so before I stabilize just to be sure. Added some med American oak chips yesterday.







The "last" batch, three gal, is still active enough to see, coming along very similar to the first one I put through MLF.




I haven't sampled either one since starting the MLF yet, not easy, but somehow I have stayed out of them, will see if any great difference when done.


----------



## NorthernWinos

I bet that wild grape wine smells great.


What else you got going there JW?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

*What I have Going*...




On the left is a five and three gal batch of Chablis, I plan on sparkling the five gal , and use the three to compare the difference it makes. The two gal batches on the back row, and the five gal are the last batch of wild that I started MLF on first of this week, the middle front row is the wild that has been going through MLF since Oct 19th, the front right is the Zin/Shiraz for my better half. First of next week I should be getting Amarone and Symphony from George...may need to acquire a few more carboys


----------



## grapeman

Pick up some Malic Acid Tests from Accuvin. You should have a final reading of &gt;30 for MLF to be done. I think I will need to put mine in a warmer room. I checked the Frontenac today and it hasn't gone down much yet for Malic. It is down to a little under 500, but I know it is working because the Lactic is up to 200.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I'll maybe test it this weekend , see where its at for sure.


----------



## Waldo

Looking good jw...


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Tested Malic today, as I assumed it is moving very nicely, down to around 75 mg/L, Think the earlier guess of one more month may turn out to be right on if it continues at this pace. Tasted it also, smoothing out a bit,nice and dry,not the heavy harsh acidic taste before MLF started. 




Ordered the Pocket Lab from George, pretty handy test strips, I'm sure the lab at work will be happy I'm not in there making a mess!


----------



## grapeman

That is progressing very nicely JW. I bet it will be really nice when done. I don't remember. Did you add oak to this batch?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I did add oak Appleman, around two weeks into MLF a few ounces of Med Toast cubes. At sampling yesterday I could detect just a hint of oak. While it is getting better, it still isn't great. Not real strong, overpowering grapey taste, and the acid is mellowing nicely. Worst case it will be good to blend, maybe it will stand alone. Should know moreafter another month or so. Back sweetening could hide some flaws, but I would prefer it dry if it can reach that level of taste on its own.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Got lucky and picked this up off ebay for a song and dance, with the thought of using it to blend with some of the wild grape. Never have made a Spagnols kit before, but I have made WE Pinot Noir that I do like. Any thoughts on a good ratio to try a blend?


----------



## grapeman

I don't have any concreterecommenation for ratio. Just mix up this kit and get it finished up. After you have both this and the wild grape ones, do blends in a glass until you get to a mixture you like. Record each change for amounts of each in it. When you get the blend you like, calculate out for your supply and go with it. I would suspect a 50/50 blend would work ok.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

The Pinot Noir I have going to use as a blend is nearing completion, probably stabilize and clear end of this week




Meantime, the wild grape sits patiently waiting, I will stabilize it end of the week also, if the Pinot is done, MLF readings show it is complete.




Hope it makes something palatable, there is another five gal of the wild behind this one that I MLF'd. Options still open on that one.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Got thefive gal wild and six galpinot blended, as I suspected it might, looked like a little fermentation happening after blending the two. Will let it sit a few months before bottling or tasting, didn't want to taste so early and risk having a great idea to do so early.









A little luck and maybe might have something here. A Super-JW


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Its been right at a month since I did the blend on the Pinot Noir and Wild, every time I look at it and think about bottling, I hear a voice (loud) saying LET IT BULK AGE! I'm pretty sure its Appleman, so I back away from it slowly, and let it sit. Maybe it is sinking in finally.








Still have this five gal of wild, haven't decided what to blend with as of yet, maybe soon make a decision.


----------



## NorthernWinos

How is the Wild Grape Wine on it's own????? 


Maybe just enjoy it as is...or...put it up in gallon jugs and blend it throughout the year with other wines.


----------



## grapeman

Is the last picture a current one? I thought that one would be clear by now. How is it tasting? What %ABV was it? Maybe you could fortify it and make a port out of it once it clears. That way you could sweeten it up to taste and the high alcohol will balance it off.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

NW it still has a somewhat high acid taste to it, real grapey is the best way I can describe. Appleman that last picture is the wild by itself, it is clearer than the picture shows, I last racked it a week ago, very little sediment left in it. Never thought of going the port style with it, sounds like a good idea. Its at approx 12% abv. 


Another thought/question. It is very light bodied, what could be done to "heavy" it up a little?*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## grapeman

How about splitting it into 2 different things. Make one into a port fortifying with a good brandy. I would maybe use Blackberry brandy. That would certainly add body to it and make it sweeter. Definitely make sure sorbate had been added. Leave enough room for a bottle or two(1.5 or so)of brandy in a 3 gallon carboy. 


Example- To make 3 gallons mix
8.5 liters of 12% JW Wine
plus
3 Liters of 35% Blackberry Brandy
equals 3 gallons-(11.5 liters) of 18%ABV Blackberry/Grape Port
I like cheap Old Mr. Boston Blackberry Brandy- it is sweet,viscous and CHEAP.


Keep the balance in gallon jugs and do like NW says and blend this summer with a variety of fruit wines. Any small amounts left- make a JW Wild Grape Wine JELLY- Yumm..

*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Ah, the convenience of living next to a liquor store



I will be giving that a go appleman, Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Oneof those rascals was camera shy, didnt want to come out of the bag


----------



## grapeman

Wow that was quick! Come on now though-camera shy? You were just going to guzzle it down to make sure it was OK.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Sorry, I would have to invoke my 5th amendment rights on that one, quick it is (about a 10 second walk to the store



) The deal is done, sorbate added, mixture mixed, all that is left is to take the remaining wild and getit in gallon jugs.


----------



## grapeman

Shazaaammmm!! You are quick there! Is that some kind of new airlock in that first picture?



You must really live close to that store! Hope it turns out great for you.


----------



## NorthernWinos

Looking good!!!!!....sounds like a nice blend guys....


JW....You have a lot going on in your wine making area.....But....what is the rolling pin for??? I don't have one of those in my wine making bag of tricks...what am I missing????


----------



## Wade E

Thats a busy area and thats why I like it! I also like that wine bottle next to that carboy. A Chianti would fit right in there!


----------



## NorthernWinos

JW...how about saving a little of that wine to make Wine Jelly...with the Concord flavor it would be nice.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Thats the second suggestion to make wine jelly, think I might just give that a try! The rolling pin



, well, that goes with the pliers there, the ol JW method...I put my campden in a folded wax paper, pinch with the pliers just enough till they break, then roll with the pin to grind to powder



Maybe seems a little labor intesnsive but helps me keep the measure easy and right on. Can also be used to keep people away from the carboys!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Wine Jelly it is.


----------



## NorthernWinos

That jelly is going to be great...


If you have any Wild Grape Wine left....add some oak to the jug and let it sit for awhile...that will change the flavor....


Tho there is nothing wrong with Concord flavor....




We like our Concord flavor in jelly...But our wines made with Concord cross grapes are getting better with each batch...Just add a little of this and a little of that.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Took a look around last weekend, see the wild grapes are getting closer, not as far along as they were last year, but close. There is again an abundant supply to be had, barring any unforeseen weather , etc, so planning on a few batches again this year. Port style will be a for sure do again, looking at options like adding DME etc. Although Applemans suggestions came out very good(still have a few). Still havent tried the Wild/Pinot Noir blend I did, that may be an option also, need to try one soon. Hopefully the lessons learned will help make even better batches this year, and the Chokecherrys look really loaded up....Life IS Good!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Are they the grapes growing on that tower??? 
Where the friendly horse was???
Are they ripe already???
My grapes aren't even beginning to show any signs of coloring up yet...


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

They are,
yes, 
close but not yet, 
yours will!


----------



## jobe05

Those grapes would make a wonderful Port JW. They truly have a wonderful flavor for being a wild grape.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Ive been looking around at different recipes for a port style, when its done Ill send you one and you can tell me how I did!


----------



## Wade E

Im hoping to be able to spot some wild 1's myself this year. Ive spotted quite a few spots but havent had the time to stop and look to see if any are producing grapes. I have a little time though as there are some around the corner of my road, a small bunch and they are still small so I have a few weeks to get a closer look.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

More than worth looking into and trying Wade. Theres something about doing the entire process yourself that is truly more satisfying than a kit can be, and a great learning experience. Maybe someday I'll have it down!


----------



## Waldo

JWMINNESOTA said:


> Ive been looking around at different recipes for a port style, when its done Ill send you one and you can tell me how I did!




Pssstttttttttt JW....over here buddy.......no !!! the other bush....Listen podner, I don't mean no disrespect to ole jobe or nuttin buddy but I wouldnt be a sending him no port to try. He just aint refined enuff yet to be a good judge but by gawd I am. Hell, I wrote the book on making Port so iffen ya want a really good evaluation just send it down my way. Being we is forum buddies and all that I won't hardly charge ya anything either for my evaluation


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

How could I pass an offer like that!



Ishould of guessed Bubba and Cletus would be the go to guys!


----------



## smikes

JWMINNESOTA said:


> Took a look around last weekend, see the wild grapes are getting closer, not as far along as they were last year, but close. There is again an abundant supply to be had, barring any unforeseen weather , etc, so planning on a few batches again this year. Port style will be a for sure do again, looking at options like adding DME etc. Although Applemans suggestions came out very good(still have a few). Still havent tried the Wild/Pinot Noir blend I did, that may be an option also, need to try one soon. Hopefully the lessons learned will help make even better batches this year, and the Chokecherrys look really loaded up....Life IS Good!




Getting ready to go check some out tonight, and wondered if you could aim m ein the right direction on how many LBS. per gal to use. I am aiming at a 6 gal batch. Thanks for your help!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Of all I have done, I find between 4 and 7 lbs of grape per gallon.If you have had frost in your area sugars may be concentrated a little to gotoward the high end of lbs.You really want to check acid levels after must is prepared to see what corrections if any you want to do. Back sweetening will hide the high acid if you like sweet. Calcium carbonate, potassium carbonate, or mlf if you want dry wine, I recommend mlf, as it gave me best results. Dilution if no other option, but not best choice, as a lot of flavor can be lost. Good luck and have fun with it!


----------



## farmer

I checked the brix on some wild grapes over the weekend they where at 19.5 . That is where they were last year when I picked them . The forecast is warm and sunny all weekI will check them this coming weekend and see if there is any change.I don't know where the brix should be but I can gather a few numbers to get and idea of what is possible.I wil keep you posted.


----------



## grapeman

If you are getting a brix of 19.5 Farmer they probably aren't rue wild grapes. They usually don't get that high in sugar. They are more likely a vine escaped from cultivation. Check the pH and TA on them if you can and that will give you a better idea of the potential of the grape for wine without dilution.


----------



## farmer

I figure they came from someones garden . The vines I checked looked like two totally different varieties. I guess if they are growing in the pasture we just call them wild.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Racked the Wild port style I'm making today, blended in a Gal Batch of Raspberry, Tentatively planning on Creme de Cacao for the chocolate flavor. Maybe fortify with some E&amp;J when done.


Just to stay busy, trying a Micro Series Cab, got some good smells going on in the Wine Making area!


----------



## Waldo

Oh yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Thats what i'm talking about !!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Added the Creme de Cacao today, couple ounces dark toast oak. Taste really good for such a young wine, have to really think over fortifying. Did darken the color up a bit, its on the left.








Grandson says he's 100% in favor of adding chocolate!










Someday I'll learn how to change that date stamp...maybe.


----------



## Waldo

Looks mighty good jw
That youngen knows what hes talking about doesn't he


----------



## jobe05

How sweet is that?!





Spoil them,............... hype them up on sugar............. Send them home!

Your the Greatest JW!











*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## Wade E

I think the look on his face says it all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Steamer Day here at the Old Bastard Cellars...have 40 lbs of wild grape to do, that will be a LOT of wines, jelly, and whatever else! Did make some wine jelly already out of a one gal batch, its really good stuff!


----------



## NorthernWinos

Yummm!!!! Don't it smell good too????


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Thats A Lot of juice!


----------



## NorthernWinos

That is a lot of juice.....Is the juice in the gallon jugs and bottle going to be wine too???


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

I don't know yet if I will make it all into wine....probably, since I like the wine jelly. I did start a couple of five gal batches,blended a gal of apple juice into the one on the left, just because I had it there.


----------



## NorthernWinos

I was wondering what Wild Type Grapes...... ½ &amp; ½ with Apple Juice would be like????? Anyone ever tried that combo?????


----------



## Waldo

It all looks mighty good JW


----------



## JWMINNESOTA

Personal best for me, dont think I have bulk aged anything as long as this one from last fall. Do kick up the sulfites every 3-4 months, thought about it when a friend called tonight saying he knows where there are a ton of wild grapes getting ready



. Of course Im interested...cant...stop...


----------

